# Firebird 2.5.3 superserver

## asvalt

Witam,

Panie i Panowie mam problem z firebirdem, otóż postawiłem nowy serwer na którym chodzi FB 2.5.3.26870.0-r3 x64 superserver. Wszystko śmiga oprócz tego, że nie idzie się podłączyć do żadnej bazy. Wywala komunikat  *Quote:*   

> bad parameters on attach or create database CHARACTER SET WIN1250

 

i za bardzo nie wiem jak to ugryźć? Nigdy wcześniej takiego problemu nie miałem. Pewnie jakaś błahostka, ale potrzebuję świeżego spojrzenia na problem.

Pozdrawiam.

ps: szukanie na internetach niestety nie przyniosło zamierzonego skutku.

----------

## Jacekalex

 *Quote:*   

> bad parameters on attach or create database CHARACTER SET WIN1250

 

Jaki program ma korzystać z tej bazy?

Może spróbuj kodowania utf8 albo iso8859-2

WIN1250 - to kodowanie Windowsa, w innych systemach praktycznie nieużywane.

Rzuć też okiem na to:

https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/pl.comp.bazy-danych/tCh8Iwb5rbk

----------

## asvalt

Przepraszam, że dopiero odpisuję. Dziękuję za zainteresowanie.

Są to aplikacje 'szeroko pojętej' księgowości. 

Ustawiłem kodowanie UTF8, mam nawet piękne polskie znaczki diakrytyczne, ale błąd występuje nadal ;/

Temat przeorałem, niestety nie chcę się bawić w różnego rodzaju konwersje i zmiany kodowania bo to działa, problem w tym, że na starszym serwerze (jądro w wersji 3.18.12) i nie ma z tym najmniejszych problemów.

Nowy serwer postawiłem głównie dla zwiększenia wydajności. Sama aktualizacja systemu nic w mojej sytuacji nie zmieni.

Zaczynam się zastanawiać czy to nie jakiś bug w samym firebirdzie...? Tam mam wersję r1 classicserver. Aczkolwiek w internetach cisza o takiej przypadłości.

Edit: 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=562716

dla potomności.

Dzięki za zainteresowanie temat można zamknąć.

----------

